# Sirius Dot antenna - looking for male SMB to female FAKRA



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

I've got the Terk mini antenna with the single antenna input OEM Sirius receiver in my 530i. Reception is mostly good but it drops out from time to time. While at CES this week I talked to one of the guys at the Sirius booth asking if they had a more powerful antenna and he told me their Dot antenna has a few db gain and should solve any reception issues. So, went out and got on but it has a right angle female SMB connector which is too big to fit in the male FAKRA connector on the Sirius unit. Does anyone have any suggestion as to how to get an adapter to connect this antenna?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Scotes said:


> I've got the Terk mini antenna with the single antenna input OEM Sirius receiver in my 530i. Reception is mostly good but it drops out from time to time. While at CES this week I talked to one of the guys at the Sirius booth asking if they had a more powerful antenna and he told me their Dot antenna has a few db gain and should solve any reception issues. So, went out and got on but it has a right angle female SMB connector which is too big to fit in the male FAKRA connector on the Sirius unit. Does anyone have any suggestion as to how to get an adapter to connect this antenna?


Is there a 90-degree bend on the antenna connector? If so, it will fit - it's just very tight.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Tom,

Yes, it is a right angle SMB connector on the DOT antenna. The width of the surround seems to be too fat to fit into the female FAKRA connector on the radio without breaking the plastic. I will give it another go and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Scotes said:


> Tom,
> 
> Yes, it is a right angle SMB connector on the DOT antenna. The width of the surround seems to be too fat to fit into the female FAKRA connector on the radio without breaking the plastic. I will give it another go and let you know. Thanks.


We've used that antenna before - there was no noticeable change in signal strength.


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> We've used that antenna before - there was no noticeable change in signal strength.


Tom, hoping to pick your brain. I have a Sirius "ultra low profile" antenna and it also has the right angle SMB connector and is too big to fit the OEM BMW sirius receiver part # 65 12 0 398 140 on my 2003 530. I assume this is the same as the micro dot connector. It's just too big to fit. Is there an adapter?

Also, I checked to see if BMW's antenna that is offered today (for the E-39) versus when I bought mine is different, updated, improved etc and I did find out there is a new part # 65 20 0 034 887 which is supposed to be the latest generation antenna. Do you know the difference if any from my antenna part # 84 11 0 392 099 that I bought in October of 2005?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sidneyj said:


> Tom, hoping to pick your brain. I have a Sirius "ultra low profile" antenna and it also has the right angle SMB connector and is to big to fit the OEM BMW sirius receiver on my 2003 530. I assume this is the same as the micro dot connector. It's just too big to fit. Is there an adapter? Thanks for any help.


It will fit, but the fakra connector cannot be used. Just press it in place.


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> It will fit, but the fakra connector cannot be used. Just press it in place.


Are you saying just force it in? It really seems way to big?

Any thoughts on the new BMW Sirius antenna versus the old part # per my question?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sidneyj said:


> Are you saying just force it in? It really seems way to big?
> 
> Any thoughts on the new BMW Sirius antenna versus the old part # per my question?
> 
> Thanks.


No difference on the antennas, the SIRMINIs are discontinued - BMW has just moved to a new part number. The new antenna is slightly (about 10%) smaller.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> It will fit, but the fakra connector cannot be used. Just press it in place.


Do you have to remove the connector from the Sirius unit side as well? I can not get it to fit.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Scotes said:


> Do you have to remove the connector from the Sirius unit side as well? I can not get it to fit.


The dot antennas are very tight to fit. If you cannot get it to fit, I would recommend the SIR MINI antenna on our site:

*Sirius Satellite Radio Roof Mount Antenna*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=13&products_id=379


----------

